# Some tips before getting my Belgian Malinois puppy.



## Dustyboy316 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I am 23 years old and am moving out in August 1st. I'm picking up a puppy with my girlfriend this weekend (Belgian Malinois) and am looking for a few basic tips and ideas really.

Not saying I'm scared, but I'm definetely a little nervous as we are will be living in an apartment. Before you tell me about the Malinois' high energy requirement, I am aware. I will be in school all year in the day while my girlfriend works at night, so there is almost no time where the dog will be alone, maybe for an hour or two a day. Also, my parents live in the same city and pretty much have a dog park (well there's 6 dogs that visit pretty regularily) so socialization won't be a problem.

Her parents were farm dogs, but they are extremely calm dogs and since we are getting her at 4 months (and she's been in the house most of the time, since the breeder was nice enough to hold her a bit longer until we're moved in) she should have a big enough bladder to start potty training right away.

I also have trained my border collie and husky (although the husky is terrible off leash) but they are amazingly well behaved dogs, so I'm not a complete noobie to training (I've attended obedience classes and puppy classes with my husky too, but I am leaving him at home as he is too used to the big yard.)

Anyways, I basically want some tips for training a high energy dog in an apartment and any advice on off-leash training. My border collie I tought to lay down and wait for me to cross the road and call her over, but my husky wouldn't listen off leash (breed trait I assume), so I just want to see if anyone has any tips for me. 

Thanks 

Edit: Forgot to mention that we are active people and she will probably get 3 hour long walks a day (I'll probably walk my girlfriend to and from work with her (probably an hour long each) and one time earlier in the morning. Also when she's larger we both longboard, so we could get her to pull or run with us, so exercise shouldn't be a problem on most days, and if it is, I can bring her to my parents house.

We also have a very very large park right beside our building, so if I can get her trained off leash, exercise is not a problem at all.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats

I don't know much about malinois, other than them being very high energy and very drivey, but just wanted to mention that 'socialisation' isn't covered by playing with 6 dogs at a dog park. Firstly, it's much more important to socialise a dog with people than with dogs. It's easy to live with a dog that doesn't like other dogs, not so easy to live with a dog that doesn't like people. Socialising with people doesn't mean meeting the same people over and over. The dog needs to meet as many new people as possible before it's 4 months old. Some trainers say puppies should have met 100 different people by the time they are 4 months old.

Secondly, socialisation also means the dog should be exposed to as many different environments/situations/places/objects as possible.

As you can see, socialising with other dogs is a very small part of socialising a puppy. Also, dog parks are very bad for socialisation, as you have no control over the other dogs, and a lot of people take very under-socialised dogs to the dog park, or possibly even aggressive dogs. The best way to socialise with other dogs is to take the puppy to meet friends' adult dogs that you know are friendly, and take the puppy to puppy classes and obedience classes. That way the puppy can meet other dogs that you know are safe to interact with in a controlled environment.

As for training methods, look into clicker training. Clicker training young puppies is so much fun


----------



## Dustyboy316 (Jul 19, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Congrats
> 
> I don't know much about malinois, other than them being very high energy and very drivey, but just wanted to mention that 'socialisation' isn't covered by playing with 6 dogs at a dog park. Firstly, it's much more important to socialise a dog with people than with dogs. It's easy to live with a dog that doesn't like other dogs, not so easy to live with a dog that doesn't like people. Socialising with people doesn't mean meeting the same people over and over. The dog needs to meet as many new people as possible before it's 4 months old. Some trainers say puppies should have met 100 different people by the time they are 4 months old.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's actually really calm here and amazing for socialization because my two dogs are not dominant in any way. Our border collie was actually a therapy dog and our husky is the biggest pushover ever. 

But my sister and my parents friends bring their dogs over so it gets pretty hectic. But it should be good for her I think and hopefully burn off some extra energy haha.

Has anyone had experience potty training a larger dog in an apartment?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have considered getting a Malinios before, I love the look of the breed, but it was a fleeting thought that wont happen until a long time down the road.
Therefore I don't know much about the breed.
The only think I ever heard about a Malinios was that:

German shepherds ask questions then bite or "bark then bite", Malinios bite then ask questions/bark. 
Meaning: 
They are a more intense breed.

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

One thing I would do in addition to the socialization, which is very important, is build the drive to play tug from the very beginning, and keep the tug toy as a very high value reward - meaning only pull it out to play (and eventually to train), and then put it away. Don't let her have free access to it. 

This gives you a great interactive reward for all future training. Foster the playing of tug, foster having her bring the tug back to you to start the game again when you let her win it (the tug toy is no fun without you), and you will always have a nice, easy reward for training. It'll give her something to do with her mouth, it'll burn a lot of energy, it will help her to focus on you (making off leash training easier), and it will give you a ton of training opportunities for teaching her self control. The tug is powerful for most high drive dogs.

Be careful not to play tug too rough, especially around teething time, since you do not want her to associate playing tug with pain. Keep it light, keep it fun for her. 

Other than that, just have fun.


----------



## Dustyboy316 (Jul 19, 2011)

climber said:


> One thing I would do in addition to the socialization, which is very important, is build the drive to play tug from the very beginning, and keep the tug toy as a very high value reward - meaning only pull it out to play (and eventually to train), and then put it away. Don't let her have free access to it.
> 
> This gives you a great interactive reward for all future training. Foster the playing of tug, foster having her bring the tug back to you to start the game again when you let her win it (the tug toy is no fun without you), and you will always have a nice, easy reward for training. It'll give her something to do with her mouth, it'll burn a lot of energy, it will help her to focus on you (making off leash training easier), and it will give you a ton of training opportunities for teaching her self control. The tug is powerful for most high drive dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. 

We've had her 5-6 days now and she's awesome! She just figured out tug of war (still doesn't quite get it though) but she loves it so that's a great idea.

She naturally is embarassed about peeing or pooing in front of us and picked up going to the bathroom on the balcony very quickly.

She also now trusts the elevator and us completely making our journey from outside to the apartment pretty easy. She also has picked up a few basic commands and is an extremely obedient dog so far.

She has been awesome with people and about 50-50 with dogs. If she can meet them one on one and has time to get used ot them she has no problem, but random dogs she doesn't seem to like.

She absolutely loves my parents dog, so socialization there is already done at least...

But this has to be the most loving, cuddly dog I've ever had. This is going to be a great time with her no doubt.

oh and Climber seems to be a very fitting name for your dog if she climbs like mine does .


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

What do you mean she is 50/50 with other dogs? Is she aggressive or scared? What is she doing and how is she doing it?

At such a critical age it is important that you make every interaction with another dog positive and fun. If she gets to practice being scared she will likely continue to be scared her entire life. Since you said she is fine one on one, introduce her to one new dog and if everything goes well, you can try to introduce a dog she is already friendly with (perhaps your moms dog?). Dont throw her in with 6 dogs if she is not comfortable around 2. 

Sign up for a puppy socialization class and have a certified trainer help.


----------

